# D-League international?



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Found this quote off cnnsi.com buried on the third page:


A new idea that has recently emerged has been to expand the Development League to other countries. "We've had more than one inquiry about the idea of the NBA D-League having international franchises, with their lower cost, lower payroll, but highly entertaining U.S.-style game presentations,'' said Stern, who appeared particularly intrigued by the prospect. Sounds like we may be hearing more about that down the road.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/ian_thomsen/09/29/stern.curry/2.html


Very interesting...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

This is ridiculous, I'm starting to wonder if Stern is just looking at the N V B A page and stealing our ideas.

You gonna call it the C-League too Dave?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I didn't really read it, but who are they going to but on these international d-league teams? I can't imagine many of the decent international players playing for an international d-league team for 30/40k in USD where many of them could probably make six figures on an international team. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Schizogenius (Aug 29, 2005)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> I didn't really read it, but who are they going to but on these international d-league teams? I can't imagine many of the decent international players playing for an international d-league team for 30/40k in USD where many of them could probably make six figures on an international team. Maybe I'm wrong.


That is what I was thinking.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Many D-League players will be on NBA contracts making NBA minimums. We can only hope if they do this they pay the remaining players. Time will tell but I'm highly skeptical.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

This idea won't work. They might as well as full euro teams if they want to play in a league together


----------

